# [SOLVED] New CPU Installed issue on Asus Motherboards



## nickg (Oct 12, 2011)

I found a solution and I wrote a paper at this address:
http://newcpuinstalledissue.daemoncms.com/


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 12, 2011)

anyway
what that you solved?


----------



## nickg (Oct 12, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> anyway
> what that you solved?



is a mistake that affects many owners of Asus motherboards that use enhanced heat sinks to cool the CPU overclocked: the message "New CPU Installed!" at every cold boot, with the temporary loss of overclocking settings, and the request to access the bios to save the settings. 

The problem occurs even when using the PC and especially the recovery from hibernation, preventing the revival of the PC.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 12, 2011)

can i put the socket back in after i pull the lever out??


----------



## nickg (Oct 13, 2011)

Of Course! but you have to be careful during disassembly. In the pull out of its socket, you must be careful not to break guides (thin plastic) that govern. You might also find that a small piece of plastic (as happened to me) will come off by guides. It is important to be sensitive in the socket, trying to loosen its grip on the sides with a brooch or a very small screwdriver (such as those by watchmaker).
Personally I have done 2 times (when I removed the old and the new socket motherboard from Gigabyte) without problems. 
In the page that I have indicated in the first place are schematic images to do operations and explanations. Considering that I use BING and GOOGLE to translate, so the indications may not be very clear. If you know the Italian language, read this page in Italian. Bye.

If you're not a newbie, try the second method (be careful!).


----------

